# Pictures of My Collection!



## grime5 (Jan 12, 2007)

[align=center]*Here's some of my bottle collection, hope you guys enjoy looking at it!*[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/align][align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align][align=center] [/align][align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align][align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align][align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align][align=center]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/align][align=center] [/align]


----------



## madman (Jan 14, 2007)

wow very nice ever think of building a tumbler... those sodas clean up nice mike


----------



## grime5 (Jan 15, 2007)

i got a homemade one from an ice cream machine. but dont have very good luck with it. i guess i never leave them in it long enough. thanks greg


----------



## grime5 (Jan 15, 2007)

my tumbler only cleans the iside though


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 15, 2007)

hey amazing grime we had the same idea only i havent built mine yet  i also thought of a treadmill could you post  a picture of what yours looks like and how you built it


----------



## grime5 (Jan 19, 2007)

Bottle Machine I have


----------



## capsoda (Jan 19, 2007)

Why does it only clean the inside?  Can you clean the outsid with it?


----------

